# 5150 juice



## Asrial (Nov 4, 2010)

Is there anyone that have tried it?
I've read tons of reviews that it should be really effective, but is there any guys here that have consumed it and lives to tell the tale?

Because I'm on the wage to press "buy" and order 9x3 2000mg packages!
It's 15,45 per pack of 3. that's 6000mg of caffeine.
6000*9=54.000mg caffeine
15,45*9=139,05$
43,45 is also needed for international shipping with security. All in all 182.5$

Now, 1 bottle of 2000mg is equal to 25 red bulls 250ml bullets. 80mg per bullet.
54.000/80 = 675 red bulls!
182,5/675 = 0,27 = 27 cents spent per red bull
That's pretty darn cheap!
(Danish measurement: 1,47 dkk per red bull, where as normally it costs 15 dkk!)

So, should i say yes to the insane offer, or is 5150 juice overrated, and should be avoided? ^^


----------



## matty2fatty (Nov 4, 2010)

the 2000mg isn't intended for one use is it? I'm not entirely sure what this is.


----------



## silentrage (Nov 4, 2010)

Why don't you just shoot heroin? :lol"


----------



## Asrial (Nov 4, 2010)

silentrage said:


> Why don't you just shoot heroin? :lol"


Guess why 


matty2fatty said:


> the 2000mg isn't intended for one use is it? I'm not entirely sure what this is.


You'll prolly die from a heart-attack if you consume those 2000mg in one take


----------



## scottro202 (Nov 4, 2010)

Please tell me I'm not the only one who thought this was a thread on the amp posted in the wrong forum 

and to be on topic, HOLY  That's a lot of caffeine


----------



## Origin (Nov 5, 2010)

I would say that's extremely unhealthy and probably completely unnecessary. And no, 2000mg isn't one dose, that would EASILY kill you. 

Seriously though, I'd recommend green tea, small dose with polyphenols and I haven't been able to feel like shit for months  caffeine's as addictive as anything else, and it WILL fuck you if you let it.


----------



## Asrial (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm just going to use the juice for morning shifts at work (7:30 to 14:00 is EXHAUSTING!) and weekends with heavy gaming. 3 red bulls, and we're set (y)

It turns almost transperant in any liquid (alittle bitter when in lack of sugar), so it has almost ENDLESS applications!
And yes, it is ALOT of caffeine!


----------



## signalgrey (Nov 5, 2010)

some idiot just killed himself by consuming caffeine powder.
dont be the second


----------



## Asrial (Nov 5, 2010)

signalgrey said:


> some idiot just killed himself by consuming caffeine powder.
> dont be the second


He consumed 2 tablespoons and a red bull to make sure it got all the way down... When recommended was 1/16 of a teaspoon, at any time
His blood contained 251mg per liter, which measures to 70 red bulls...
Fast calc, that would be 5-6000mg of caffeine he consumed in one go.

I'd consider that an act of suicide and stupidity.


----------



## josh pelican (Nov 5, 2010)

I have never heard of this until now. I mustsay I am mildly intrigued.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Nov 5, 2010)

I stick with good old black coffee for a high caffeine-to-price ratio. It seems less likely to kill me than energy drinks or powders or whatever.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Nov 5, 2010)

I thought this thread was about an amp or roids


----------



## Asrial (Nov 5, 2010)

AvantGuardian said:


> I stick with good old black coffee for a high caffeine-to-price ratio. It seems less likely to kill me than energy drinks or powders or whatever.


Coffee is good, but I want to be able to consume caffeine without having to brew myself a jug of coffee...

And instant coffee = tar


----------



## leandroab (Nov 5, 2010)

I came here expecting that that blendit guy blended a 5150. I'm a disappoint.


----------



## Asrial (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, it IS odd that an amp is called 5150... xD

But to make it obvious, I'm talking about this.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 6, 2010)

Origin said:


> I would say that's extremely unhealthy and probably completely unnecessary. And no, 2000mg isn't one dose, that would EASILY kill you.
> 
> Seriously though, I'd recommend green tea, small dose with polyphenols and I haven't been able to feel like shit for months  caffeine's as addictive as anything else, and it WILL fuck you if you let it.





Pick up some Gyokuro Imperial or Huang Shan Mao Feng Reserve and mix it with some Golden Monkey black tea. You'll have tons of energy and won't be slowly killing yourself.


----------



## loktide (Nov 6, 2010)

you could always just buy caffeine pills at your local drugstore 

edit: i'm serious, btw. i used to take them for late learning sessions during uni when my stomach just couldn't take more coffee. they're just a few &#8364; a pack, and you can't really overdose. caffeine has an enormous therapeutic index. one tablet is usually 25-50mg and you'd need about over 1 gram (40-80 pills at once) to reach first symptoms of overdosage, and a few more grams until death.


----------



## Andii (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah, what he said. There are caffeine pills all over the place and they are really cheap. 

Nodoze is one of them.


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 6, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Pick up some Gyokuro Imperial or Huang Shan Mao Feng Reserve and mix it with some Golden Monkey black tea. You'll have tons of energy and won't be slowly killing yourself.



That sounds a lot more safe.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 6, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> That sounds a lot more safe.



It might sound like you'll be going on an epic journey through the wilds of China and Mongolia, but really, just go to your local tea store (they have them in malls, etc.) spend about $50 and have enough to last you a month, maybe two (probably even longer if you don't drink it everyday).


----------



## Asrial (Nov 7, 2010)

Tea is a really good and safe source of low-dose caffeine, that is tasty as god-knows-what 
I especially prefer chai-tea, which I brew with a mixture of regular tea-leaves (our local specialty-blend) and david rio chai powder, plus some vanilla syrup.


----------

